# Master/slave steckdodenleiste



## RonnieColeman (6. Mai 2010)

Hey,
ich suche eine gute master/slave steckdosenleiste, wo der master mind. 600W verträgt. seit meinem neuen NT (CM silent pro m600) läuft die nich mehr. musste den monitor dran anschließen. wenn ich nen spiel starte oder irgendetwas, wobei der monitor ausgeht, knacken meine boxen wie als wenn ne spannungsspitze kommt?

kennt ihr da eine ?


----------



## püschi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Master/slave steckdodenleist*

Haha! Bei mir ist es GENAU das selbe. Schließe mich der Frage an


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. Mai 2010)

Die Angabe bezieht sich doch darauf wie viel die Master maximal belastbar ist.
Was steht denn bei deiner alten drauf?
P.S    Achte auf den Stromverbrauch der Steckdosenleiste!
Es gibt Modelle die selbst über 20 Watt verbrauchen wenn alles aus ist(Überspannungsschutz)


----------



## RonnieColeman (8. Mai 2010)

der Master ist maximal mit 550W belastbar bei meiner. Mein NT hat aber 600W deshalb musste ich den monitor an den master hängen. doch wenn der beim öffnen einer anwendung oder von spiele aus geht gehen auch die boxen aus und das knackt dann total ungesund


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze auch eine Master Slave Steckdosenleiste. Ebenfalls bringt der Master max 550 Watt(max 2.5 A). Ich glaube kaum das du eine mit mehr findest weil
Master-Slave-Steckdose ? Wikipedia
das leider eine grundlegende eigenschaft dieser ist.
Bis auf Bequemlichkeit hat sie gegenüber einer normalen Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz und Ein/Aus Schalter nur Nachteile.
Aber mal was anderes, die Master ist mit max.550 Watt belastbar und du hasst ein 600 Watt Netzteil. Dein Netzteil zieht aber deswegen nicht automatisch 600Watt aus der Dose. Was für ein System hast du denn, kannst ja mal ausrechnen lassen.
Thermaltake Power Supply Calculator


----------



## RonnieColeman (8. Mai 2010)

ja schon klar es funktioniert trotzdem nicht


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

Lass die Master/Slave Steckdose weg, hol dir eine gute Brennenstuhlleiste und fertig.


----------

